# Storage Shed for Rolling Stock: take 2



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Recently Fishman had a thread on making a cabinet to store tolling stock inside a Walmart plastic storage shed:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/50745-storage-shed-walmart.html

I have had a similar shed, except it is about double the height, 6ft 6 in high, for a few years. I had built a set of shelves in it, using the cast in shelf supports in the sides and back. However I discovered that the shelves and modest weight on the sides eventually caused the sides to bow out, making the door difficult to close and displacing the hinges. Fortunately Suncast the maker of the shed, honored their warranty and sent me two replacement sides. Now I needed to start again.

I drew inspiration from Fishman's thread, and decided to build what amounts to a free standing cabinet inside the shed, only touching the floor which is well supported by pressure treated 2x4 framework. I deviated from FM's plan somewhat, using one vertical support per shelf instead of two, enabling me to get 9 cars on each shelf. I also made the bottom compartment larger, as it perfectly fit the orange boxes I use to store my die cast vehicles during bad weather. I did use the idea of adding pressure treated lattice strips to hold the car wheels in alignment, which works very well. I bought 3 4x8 ft sheets of 5/8 plywood at about $22/sheet. I also decided to have HD make the cuts on the plywood, making the job much easier for me. This added $10 to the cost. I also used shelf supports as well as screwing deck screws in from the sides to hold some of the shelves. Others have just side supports, as I had to build the shelves with the framework in place due to weight. SO I am actually sort of organized at last. Thanks FM for the idea.

The shed:










the job in progress:










and the finished product:










The shed is about 4 feet from my layout so making up trains is much easier for me now

Regards

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks more sturdy Jerry, nice work. Would be a good thing to have for sure.

Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry...


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Chris and Mike


Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks Jerry! I would love to have some storage next to my railroad, but can't decide on what form I want it to take or where to put it. If you make it to my Fall steam-up maybe you can give me some ideas.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great.

Sent via MLS mobile site from Ortahisar, Turkey.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

very nice
need one myself

will heat be an issue?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Steve:
I live in hot and humid Maryland, and have had the shed for 2 years with my earlier shelf incarnation. It was full of trains, and I did not have any signs of heat damage to any rolling stock.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good use of the space for lots of storage for rolling stock. 

Very nicely done, Jerry.........


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Stan, hope to see you in Denver. 

Regards

Jerry


----------

